# Fight Blog



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I now have a PHD in internetting (its a real thing) and so have started a blog.

http://traintofight.westfightcompany.co.uk/blog

Myself and Matt will be posting about our training leading up to our fights. Also pro fighter Simon "Harder Than Satan" Boulter fighting brad pickett at FX3 is our sponsored fighter and featured poster. He will be writing about his training, the fight itself and what he's doing next.

I hope you guys will support us in this new project, log in and check out what we're up to - its grass roots, homegrown, old school training.

Cheers


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool man, i'll sticky this so everyone can see it...


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

nice ill be reading


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

great, will be keeping up with events.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello everyone! I've been awake since about 6am this morning from nervous energy.

The good news is i've started blogging. I've got a couple of months worth of training info, pictures and videos to put in the blog. This wont take me long to do but im also trying to make it an interesting read, not just a training journal so the creative element and trying to remember what was going through my head is taking the time.

I previously havent posted any of my training info on the blog as i didnt want it public until after the fight.

Well the fight is tonight so i thought i would get started on it now. If only i got paid to blog!

Hope you can take a look at it and maybe subscribe.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

just signed up...although someone else has the username marc...hmm maybe ive signed up before and dont remember


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll be keeping an eye on this mate and good luck tonight.


----------

